# Small & Lightweight Reciprocating Saw Needed



## Ogallala (May 12, 2017)

I'm sure most of you own hand and power tools that are job specific.
For example, I have many specialized plumbing tools (I'm not a plumber)
that might be used a few times each year, but I must have them ready
when they're needed.

I want a very compact and lightweight reciprocating saw. Unlike the heavy
duty models we all have, significant power and durability are not required!
Every three or four months I'm forced to work in an extremely confined space.
The only option is a reciprocating blade handle (see attached image). My
arms, neck, and back are in pain each time I make slow, torturous cuts with
this handle.

The perfect tool would be an electric auto body saw (see attached image), but
it's not designed for reciprocating saw blades. Harbor Freight has one for
$34.99. I have a decent workshop. It might be possible to make an adapter
chuck for the auto body saw that would fit the tang of reciprocating saw blades.

I'm searching the web for low end "junk" reciprocating saws that are generally
smaller and lighter than higher quality models. Walmart has a very cheap saw,
but it's still too big for a confined work space.

There are a couple of smaller battery powered saws. In a confined work space
you need the reliability of a corded saw. I don't want to think about the battery
running down.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could grind down a saws all blade to fit maybe. The question I think would be the length of the stroke. to short and it won't clear sawdust.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Smallest "Recipricating Saw" I know of would be the Milwaukee Hacksaw.
Small, 12 volt battery powered. Fits into very small spaces, but your preference for corded takes it off the list. It is good for cutting tubing and small trims end, but won't do the same tasks as a full Recip saw.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on what you have to do, would a small circular saw work?










If the space is that confined and power and durability are not big requirements, buy a cordless and take a second battery.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am not bashing the product, but I bought a Ridgid 120v one handed reciprocating saw. Well, I bought it, but Ridgid has had it more than I have  The shroud keeps falling off of it. The mechanism locks up, and it is generally not the saw I thought Ridgid should produce. Stroke is too short to do anything with. It has a lifetime warranty, but it is only as good as the repairman, and I find two zip ties keep the shroud in place quite well.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We use the Milwaukee hackzall's at work. They work really well. We use them to cut the 1/2 steel shafts when we replace fan motors. You might want to give one a try. With a couple of extra batteries you can have nonstop cutting. We put inverters in the trucks so that they can keep the batteries charged so there is no downtime. Keeps there screw guns charged as well. I'm guilty of bringing the Milwaukee Bluetooth speaker on the longer jobs. Makes the day go a little better


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure of exactly what you're doing but an oscillating tool may be what you're looking for. They're very compact and you orientate the blade in almost any position.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Ogallala said:


> I'm sure most of you own hand and power tools that are job specific.
> 
> Every three or four months I'm forced to work in an extremely confined space.
> The only option is a reciprocating blade handle (see attached image). My
> ...


What is this torturous job you have to do every 3-4 months and what are you cutting?


----------

